# Case/david brown 885/380



## Stitch (Jul 21, 2016)

Can anyone give me a review on an old case 885? Looks like its a 47 horse 3 cylinder diesel made in th mid 70's. I need a bigger tractor and know where i can get one of these for next to nothing. That being said i know a guy that had a case vac and it was NOTHING but problems so im pretty skeptical. This is the david brown model that im wonder about.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=ttalk&th=1103733

Regards, Mike


----------



## Stitch (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks vol!


----------

